# Awning mildew



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

How do you guys keep the awning from mildewing? I wash it and make sure its dry before I roll it up. But seems like moisture still gets in there and when I roll it down there it is and man is it hard to remove.

You all got any good remedies?

Campingwhit


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oxy Clean on a large hand towel works wonders. Wipe on then hose off. (On the bad spots might have to work a little).


----------



## GRIZHLR (Jan 27, 2004)

My wife mixes Clorox and water. Use a brush to scrub the awning and rinse off with hose. Seems to keep the mildew away for the Summer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mother Nature takes care of it for me. It's called....
-44 below zero!









Seriously...
Water sure can get down inside the awning when it's rolled up! I have been using elbow grease with mild detergent so far. The smashed bugs are much harder to get off for me.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

NDJOLLY....I read on another forum that wet drier sheets work for getting smashed bugs off. I tried it on the front of my trailer last year and couldn't believe how well it worked.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I also heard about the dryer sheets. They did seem to get a lot of bugs off, but not all of them. Some were pretty stubborn. (there are LOTS of bugs up here) I found that rubbing them with right kitchen sponge worked pretty good. It has a nylon webbing texture on one side, and wasn't too abrasive on the finish. It sure is a lot of work though! (and it helps not to let them bake on in the sun for days too!)

I wish they'd invent something that you could just spray on the bugs, and they'd just melt away.


----------



## 74roadrunner (May 27, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I wish they'd invent something that you could just spray on the bugs, and they'd just melt away.
> [snapback]886[/snapback]​


Have you ever tried that stuff called "bug-Be-Gone" (I think that is what it is called)? It is for removing bugs from the windshield of your car and I think you buy it anywhere you buy winshield washer fluid. sunny


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Just remember that you have to re-wax after employing Bug-B-Gone. As for melting away bugs, battery acid does the trick. Of course, it also removes the finish, the fiberglass, the insulation, and the inside wall at the same time. But at least the bugs are gone...









Reverie


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

CampingWhit, I have always had this problem as well. No matter what I did when I opened the awning it was mildewed. Before my last trip several weeks ago I used a clorox based cleaner and elbow grease and it was looking as good as the day it was put on. I am anxious to see how it looks the next time we use it.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Mother Nature takes care of it for me. It's called....
> -44 below zero!
> 
> 
> ...


found any good places that sell that 'elbow grease' stuff







? can't seem to find it at my local walmart. lol. action

scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The problem is that no matter how dry the awning is when you roll it up, the temperature changes it endures over a season allows condensation to build up, and with the awning rolled up, mildew is the next step. The only way I know of to avoid it would be to leave the awning open except during storms, and travel.

Tim


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I also heard about the dryer sheets. They did seem to get a lot of bugs off, but not all of them. Some were pretty stubborn. (there are LOTS of bugs up here) I found that rubbing them with right kitchen sponge worked pretty good. It has a nylon webbing texture on one side, and wasn't too abrasive on the finish. It sure is a lot of work though! (and it helps not to let them bake on in the sun for days too!)
> 
> I wish they'd invent something that you could just spray on the bugs, and they'd just melt away.
> [snapback]886[/snapback]​


I use a product called "Bug Off". Its made by a company in Ohio. Malco Products. It works great on the truck, camper etc. does not hurt the finish and the bugs really melt away. Best stuff I every used.


----------

